# Thread names remaining bold



## cyanista

Hello,

aren't thread names supposed to go from bold to plain font once they've been read?! I've been clicking on threads with no new answers all day because they keep being displayed in bold. Not all of them, just some, about a half! I haven't been able to find any system or logic behind it. 

Does anybody else have this problem?

cyanista

 EDIT: There! This one, too!


----------



## TrentinaNE

It may be because the thread has been bumped and will remain bold until someone posts a response.  But there shouldn't be that many bumped threads in any given forum.  Which one are you visiting?

Elisabetta


----------



## cyanista

I frequent the German and Slavic forums, as well as Cultura and OL. It happens in all of them. My recent test: "Shaving" becomes plain twice in a row, each time after a new post; "European Day of Languages" stubbornly stays bold.


----------



## lsp

Happens to me every few weeks, then I quit my browser and restart it and that seems to clear things up.


----------



## Jana337

Anyone outside the Mac community experiencing the same problem?

Jana


----------



## Agnès E.

I do. Very often.
But I don't really care, to be honest. 

(I'm using windows XP and IE)


----------



## cyanista

lsp said:


> Happens to me every few weeks, then I quit my browser and restart it and that seems to clear things up.


It works. 
Thanks for sharing, everyone. It's no big deal, I know. But I'm still hoping someone can offer an explanation.


----------



## panjandrum

I've noticed this a few times recently.
Although I have looked at lots of threads in the past two hours, when I refresh the EO screen all the threads that have had posts since 
You last visited: Today at 09:17 AM 
are bold.

Even threads in which my post is the most recent post are bold!!

It's really, really, really very annoying.


----------



## lsp

Related to this, I noticed that the view first unread post only takes me back to posts since my least session, even if - in that articular thread - I haven't read any of the posts for the last few days. That's also a little annoyinng and it happens all the time, not just when the other bolding issue is also occuring. 

I'm not sure how clear that explanation is, does anyone else have the same problem (or, better yet, a solution)?


----------



## Etcetera

Agnès E. said:


> I do. Very often.
> But I don't really care, to be honest.
> 
> (I'm using windows XP and IE)


So do I. But I use Firefox. 
As for the problem, it seems to me very curious indeed, but by no means annoying.


----------



## maxiogee

I use Safari on a Macintosh and this is a problem I have had ever since I got here. 

When I visit a forum I open a new tab for each unread thread. I then refresh the page and routinely get several of the thread titles remaining bold - even threads which still show the last post was made hours previously.
I am so used to it by now that I just click "mark all threads read" and hope that that will stop it happening the next time I visit - but it doesn't always.
I've stopped worrying about it.


----------



## Vanda

Same as Agnès, but I don't care.


----------



## sorry66

If I close I Explorer and then reopen it, all the threads that I've subscribed to that day are shown as bold although they have already been seen. How can I mark them as 'read' without reopening all of them?


----------



## Jana337

You can mark a whole subforum read by the icons on the homepage:


----------



## sorry66

Sorry but I don't know which icons you are referring to.


----------



## Jana337

http://forum.wordreference.com/index.php
Left of each forum's name.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Sorry66, on the main forum page, the icons appear immediately to the left of each sub-forum (e.g., English Only, Italian-English). If you hover your cursor over the icon (which looks like two sheets of paper tacked to a bulletin board), you'll see a message that reads:


> Double-click this icon to mark this forum and its contents as read


 
Hope this clarifies!

Elisabetta


----------



## sorry66

Thank you both


----------



## sorry66

I've tried the technique suggested by you Trentina but this doesn't always get rid off the problem of the bold reshowing if I close IE and then go back in again.
The best way of avoiding this is actually logging out then logging back in and not saving your password.


----------

